
Learnings from the 2008 Great Recession - rayshan
https://shan.io/writing/learnings-from-the-2008-great-recession/
======
nsai
Never trust rating agencies,also it helps to have a ground level understanding
of your investments before you make a decision. To quote "truth is like
poetry, and most people hate poetry" \- big short, 2015

~~~
rayshan
Agreed but what's the best way for a main street investor with a full time job
and families to research? Ratings distill research down into a single number.
Super efficient when they work.

~~~
nsai
I'd say carry on your investment study in increments, over the years you'd
research in far more depth in fraction of the time you would initially.

~~~
rayshan
There's something to your idea of breaking this complicated problem in smaller
chunks and tackling it over time. Would you like to write about this together?

------
therealssj
Buy the dip

